# 16" rims/tires .. can they fit my SE-R?



## jonjay009 (Jan 23, 2007)

hi guys. i have an 05 se-r and i used to have an 02 2.5s. my all-seasons on the 02 were bald so i bought new ones when i had it. before i returned the 02 to the dealership when the lease ended, i saved those fairly new all-seasons and put the old bald ones on there.

so i have 16" all-season tires right now in storage and i was considering putting them on my SE-R because of the weather here in NJ. if i purchase 16" rims and match them up with my all-seasons, would they fit on my SE-R? would the brakes be a problem since they are bigger? thanks in advance i appreciate it!


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Nope, the 16's will not clear the brake calipers. 17's are the smallest u can go.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Whoa,

We CAN go 17's? I took a look at it and it is REALLY tight with just 18's on my 2006 ser.... thats hella cool cause im in the market for some rims right now.


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, I've got 17 x 7.5's for my snow tires - no prob. Just make sure your offsets are correct. I have spacers on mine. Be careful with very dished wheels.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

ahh so I see, thats tight as hell.... I might look into getting a pair of 17's then... what kind of rims are you running?


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

Sport Edition Fox 7/F7, I got them thru Tirerack.com, nothing fancy, simple 5-spokes for my snows, much nicer looking than steelies (cheaper than getting steelies here too!).


----------



## jonjay009 (Jan 23, 2007)

well that stinks.

what if i use my factory 18"'s and put them on winter tires? 

like these pirelli's? 










they should be the right size right?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

jonjay009 said:


> they should be the right size right?


there is nothing wrong with wrapping your wheels up in winter tires.. even though i love the potenzas SO3S i think ur best bet is going with some all season high performance tires. you don't have to worry about changing them everytime winter comes along they don't wear out as fast.. bottom line is you'll save some money in the long run.. just get the same size as the tires you have now.. there is alot to choose from... you can even use the goodyears that come stock on the maximas.. i think they're awesome tires.


----------

